# return specific data to a column based on customer name in another column.



## steve400243 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello, I use this cell formula in column G to return 65", or 60" & "Max Pallet Height" if the customer noted  starting at A13 is Advanced or Green Creative. 

I need to have the formula also return "Need Weights and Dims" if the customer name in column A is "Express Tubes"   I do not know how to work this in. 

Thank you for all the help. 



```
=IFERROR(LOOKUP(2,1/(SEARCH({"Advanced","Green Creative"},A13)),{"65","60"})&""" MAX PALLET HEIGHT","")
```


----------



## steve400243 (Dec 20, 2022)

Here is my desired results - 

Copy of MASTER Updated CFS Sheet v.01.xlsmABCDEFGHIJ12CUSTOMER:HBL:SHIPPER PLTS:FMM?OFFICE:CTNS:13ADVANCED65" MAX PALLET HEIGHT14GREEN CREATIVE60" MAX PALLET HEIGHT15EXPRESS TUBESNEED WEIGHTS AND DIMSDEVAN SHEETCell FormulasRangeFormulaG13:G14G13=IFERROR(LOOKUP(2,1/(SEARCH({"Advanced","Green Creative"},A13)),{"65","60"})&""" MAX PALLET HEIGHT","")


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 20, 2022)

What about this?

22 12 21.xlsmAG12CUSTOMER:13ADVANCED65" MAX PALLET HEIGHT14GREEN CREATIVE60" MAX PALLET HEIGHT15EXPRESS TUBESNeed Weights and Dims16 17OTHER NAME steve400243Cell FormulasRangeFormulaG13:G17G13=IFERROR(LOOKUP(2,1/(SEARCH({"Advanced","Green Creative"},A13)),{"65","60"})&""" MAX PALLET HEIGHT",IF(A13="Express Tubes","Need Weights and Dims",""))


----------



## steve400243 (Dec 21, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> What about this?
> 
> 22 12 21.xlsmAG12CUSTOMER:13ADVANCED65" MAX PALLET HEIGHT14GREEN CREATIVE60" MAX PALLET HEIGHT15EXPRESS TUBESNeed Weights and Dims16 17OTHER NAME steve400243Cell FormulasRangeFormulaG13:G17G13=IFERROR(LOOKUP(2,1/(SEARCH({"Advanced","Green Creative"},A13)),{"65","60"})&""" MAX PALLET HEIGHT",IF(A13="Express Tubes","Need Weights and Dims",""))



Thanks Peter, I was overthinking it. I appreciate your time, and formula. 

Best, Steve


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 21, 2022)

You're welcome. Thanks for the follow-up.


----------

